# Watch NASA's newest rocket go Boom!



## roadwreck (Oct 27, 2009)

NASA is test launching their newest rocket this morning, the Ares 1-X and you can watch all the riveting action live online (weather permitting, they are already behind schedule).

http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/index.html


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 27, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> NASA is test launching their newest rocket this morning, the Ares 1-X and you can watch all the riveting action live online (weather permitting, they are already behind schedule).
> http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/index.html


Looks a lot like a rocket on a launchpad. When were they supposed to launch?


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 27, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Looks a lot like a rocket on a launchpad. When were they supposed to launch?


I think the initial launch window was set for 8:30, that has been pushed back to 9:24 from the sounds of things


----------



## Melanie11 (Oct 27, 2009)

I am hoping that it will be clear enough to see from outside my window. It is looking kind of cloudy out thougoh.


----------



## Supe (Oct 27, 2009)

So how many millions of dollars worth of frivolous nothings is this one costing us?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 27, 2009)

Supe said:


> So how many millions of dollars worth of frivolous nothings is this one costing us?


I think you started that "illion" word with the wrong letter.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 27, 2009)

its supposed to be WAY less than the cost of the shuttle?


----------



## cement (Oct 27, 2009)

research is such a waste of money


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 27, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I think you started that "illion" word with the wrong letter.


Maybe not...



> The Ares I-X mission, begun more than three years ago, has cost $445 million.


From here.


----------



## Supe (Oct 27, 2009)

cement said:


> research is such a waste of money



After reading what this one is about, I'm a bit less skeptical. However, I'd have to say that as a whole, a CONSIDERABLE amount of "research" conducted by NASA has been questionable at best, especially when considering the gains per dollar spent.


----------



## benbo (Oct 27, 2009)

Supe said:


> After reading what this one is about, I'm a bit less skeptical. However, I'd have to say that as a whole, a CONSIDERABLE amount of "research" conducted by NASA has been questionable at best, especially when considering the gains per dollar spent.


Yeah. Look at all this worthless crap.

http://space-exploration.suite101.com/arti...pace_technology

And let me pre-empt the inevitable "The private sector could have done this cheaper and more efficiently." Yes, I know that is possible, maybe even probable. My point is that the investment is not without significant return, not only these but the intangible returns.


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 27, 2009)

They're removing the five hole probe cover!

How exciting.

Edit: the probe cover has gotten stuck on the top of the rocket and now they are tugging on it to try and get it off. Here that VT? The probe cover is stuck on top of the rocket (the large shaft) and they are furiously tugging on it to get it off.

Edit 2: After a lot of tugging, NASA was able to get the probe cover off. I repeat the tip is now cover free.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 27, 2009)

benbo said:


> Yeah. Look at all this worthless crap.http://space-exploration.suite101.com/arti...pace_technology
> 
> And let me pre-empt the inevitable "The private sector could have done this cheaper and more efficiently." Yes, I know that is possible, maybe even probable. My point is that the investment is not without significant return, not only these but the intangible returns.


A lot of the stuff on that list, NASA co-opted from the military or used products already out there. Just saying.

I don't think space exploration is generally a waste, but I sure think the shuttle was. I'm glad to see the agency headed back to other places outside earth orbit.


----------



## benbo (Oct 27, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> A lot of the stuff on that list, NASA co-opted from the military or used products already out there. Just saying.


Which stuff? I don't know that you can draw that bright line between military and space.

After having worked in military and aerospace for 12 years my experience is that it all blurs together anyway. THere is not necessarily a bright line between space and defense spending. A lot of military and communications stuff was built on things developed in the space program (satellites, star wars, etc).

Public, private, space, defense, it is all intermingled, like it or not.


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 27, 2009)

Doh, we're a no-go for 90 minutes b/c a cargo ship is in the launch warning area.


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 27, 2009)

Supe said:


> However, I'd have to say that as a whole, a CONSIDERABLE amount of "research" conducted by NASA has been questionable at best, especially when considering the gains per dollar spent.


Yeah, I mean, who needs scratch resistant lenses, cordless tools, kidney dialysis machines, CAT scanners, ear thermometers, satellite tv, or joysticks?


----------



## cement (Oct 27, 2009)

looks like a go 5 6 70!

not sure what that means


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 27, 2009)

were go again. Launch is set for 9:49


----------



## Supe (Oct 27, 2009)

Master slacker said:


> Yeah, I mean, who needs scratch resistant lenses, cordless tools, kidney dialysis machines, CAT scanners, ear thermometers, satellite tv, or joysticks?



How much of this is recent?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 27, 2009)

benbo said:


> Which stuff? I don't know that you can draw that bright line between military and space.


Well, I missed this disclaimer:



> Here are a few of the practical applications that have resulted from technologies and information learned by space scientists:


 and thought they were claiming NASA developed all that stuff. My bad.


----------



## cement (Oct 27, 2009)

yeah, what have you done for me lately?


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 27, 2009)

T-minus 4 min. and counting


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 27, 2009)

T-minus 2:39 and holding?


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 27, 2009)

reseting the clock back to 4:00


----------



## cement (Oct 27, 2009)

so at t-2:39 they can predict that weather will be a no-go at t-0?


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 27, 2009)

4:00 and holding, apparently the rocket can't fly through clouds.


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 27, 2009)

50 minute wait now for weather to improve


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 27, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> 4:00 and holding, apparently the rocket can't fly through clouds.


I would assume that water droplets would hurt when travelling at 25000 mph (escape velocity of Earth).


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 27, 2009)

For anyone like me that has the nasa feed blocked at work, here is a website showing it live as well.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks ble!


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 27, 2009)

No problem!


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 27, 2009)

launch scheduled for 11:19 now.


----------



## csb (Oct 27, 2009)

What were the astronauts spending their money on in space that they needed ATMs? I mean, I can understand Pay at the Pump, so you don't have to maneuver your space suit through the beef jerky, but ATMs?


----------



## Sschell (Oct 27, 2009)

and delayed again...


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 27, 2009)

csb said:


> What were the astronauts spending their money on in space that they needed ATMs? I mean, I can understand Pay at the Pump, so you don't have to maneuver your space suit through the beef jerky, but ATMs?


The astronauts need to be able to get cash so they can pay the space hookers.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 27, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> The astronauts need to be able to get cash so they can pay the space hookers.


Like Milla Jovovich from Fifth Element?

MULTI PASS!


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 27, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Like Milla Jovovich from Fifth Element?
> MULTI PASS!


Yes, space hookers that look like Milla Jovovich from the Fifth element would be awesome.


----------



## Sschell (Oct 27, 2009)

how about the three boob lady from total recall???


----------



## Supe (Oct 27, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Like Milla Jovovich from Fifth Element?
> MULTI PASS!



I knew there was a reason I always wanted to be an astronaut as a little kid.


----------



## OSUguy98 (Oct 27, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> Yes, space hookers that look like Milla Jovovich from the Fifth element would be awesome.


Personally, I'd rather they look alot more like Natalie Portman......


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 27, 2009)

Launch has been scrubbed, now back to the topic of space hookers...


----------



## Sschell (Oct 27, 2009)

is there VD in space?


----------



## csb (Oct 27, 2009)

sschell_PE said:


> is there VD in space?


According to Apollo 13, yes.


----------



## Supe (Oct 27, 2009)

sschell_PE said:


> is there VD in space?


Yes, but if it burns, no one can hear you scream.


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 27, 2009)

I don't know about VD but there is definitely VK in space, Vermicious Knids


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 27, 2009)

Supe said:


> How much of this is recent?


It's all time relative. The question shouldn't be "how much of this is recent?". The question should be, "how long did it take for NASA's work to trickle down to the consumer?". After that's answered, you're original question would be better addressed.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 27, 2009)

now i need to watch the old 80's flick space pirates (or something like that)


----------



## Sschell (Oct 27, 2009)

^what section of the video store is that one in?


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 27, 2009)

behind the beaded curtain


----------



## Sschell (Oct 27, 2009)

I should also ask, in what neighborhood said video store is found?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 27, 2009)

sschell_PE said:


> I should also ask, in what neighborhood said video store is found?


Really. I haven't seen a beaded curtain in a LONG time. Most normal people get their smut from the interwebs these days.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 28, 2009)

its was a pg-13 80's movie


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 28, 2009)

Strangest moments in NASA's launch history.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/33499930/ns/te..._science-space/


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 28, 2009)

it was Ice Pirates..


----------



## Sschell (Oct 28, 2009)

Road Guy said:


> it was Ice *ass* Pirates..



fixed it!


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 28, 2009)

They are saying that they are 80% confident for an 11:00 launch. We'll see.


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 28, 2009)

weather has become an issue for this launch too, they are now looking at an 11:20am launch. The launch window is only until noon so just like yesterday I'm betting weather causes this launch to be scrubbed too.


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 28, 2009)

t-minus 3 minutes right now.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 28, 2009)

Countdown is on again from 4 minutes down...


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 28, 2009)

T-minus 4 min and counting!


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 28, 2009)

30 seconds!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 28, 2009)

LIFTOFF!


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 28, 2009)

BOOM!


----------



## Sschell (Oct 28, 2009)

is that what it was supposed to do?


----------

